
The Case for Not Being Born (2017) - bqe
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/persons-of-interest/the-case-for-not-being-born
======
andrew-lucker
So he thinks everyone's potential kids should commit suicide, and recommends
preempting that choice. Why do philosophers have to be so damn arrogant and
grandiose about everything they propose?

